# JKD hook kick



## bob919 (Jan 26, 2003)

could someone describe this kick to me so far i have only found that it is like a shorter thai kick


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 26, 2003)

In the Tao of Jeet Kune Do, Lee's 'hook kick' is what is now known as a roundhouse.  My copy of the Tao is elsewhere, but I believe his 'reverse hook kick' is what is known as a hook kick today.  Every time you see 'hook kick' in the Tao, think roundhouse.

Cthulhu


----------



## Samurai (Jan 27, 2003)

> Every time you see 'hook kick' in the Tao, think roundhouse.


That is my understanding as well.  JKD teaches that this kick is to be aimed low and to the legs for the most part.  Also strip out the "chambered position" in your roundhouse kick.  Come up from the ground straight into your target.
Hope that helps,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> That is my understanding as well.  JKD teaches that this kick is to be aimed low and to the legs for the most part.  Also strip out the "chambered position" in your roundhouse kick.  Come up from the ground straight into your target.
> Hope that helps,
> Jeremy Bays



I don't think that is correct, though I am no expert in JKD.  Sounds like you are talking about Muay Thai round house there. Even in Muay Thai roundhouse, kicks are not limited to legs.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jan 28, 2003)

> *I don't think that is correct, though I am no expert in JKD.  Sounds like you are talking about Muay Thai round house there. Even in Muay Thai roundhouse, kicks are not limited to legs. *



I agree with this. If you reference Bruce Lee's Fighting Method  books, it notes the chambered position. That is also the way we are originally taught in JKD. 

Also, in JKD... the hook kick is equivilent to the round/roundhouse kick. As well as the reverse hook kick being the typical hook/heel kick.

:asian:


----------



## Samurai (Jan 28, 2003)

I beg to differ with the positions stated ....BUT....I understand in JKD people do things different ways.

I was taught that the round kick comes from the ground to the target without the chamber.  I said the legs were the PRIMARY target but not the only target.  My teacher says that the hands attack the upper body and the legs attack the lower body.

Maybe it is a misunderstanding on my part, or a shortcoming in this media.

THanks and have a GREAT day training.
Jeremy Bays


----------



## IMAA (Jan 28, 2003)

Perhaps I can help shed some light here, and again maybe not, but I'll give a try.

 The Hook Kick in JKD format is equivelent with the traditional roundhouse kick as found in taekwondo or karate.   In JKD however, we strive to take away the stepping procedure as taught in the afformentioned systems.  Right over left, chamber execute.  In JKD we want the Non-Telegraphed move.  In the  bijong posture/stance  we can easily execute a hook kick with the front/ lead leg by rounding the corner or just by simply raising the leg up and attacking a target.  With the Muay Thai style kick yes it is from the hip rotation rather than he snap of the kick as the hook kick is prefered.  If you are in a shuffling type stance in what we call the pendulum stance, shuffling back in forth as you See Bruce do in several movies,  "return of the dragon" comes to mind when fighting Chuck Norris, this is a great example of a hook kick he does on him several times, another is when Bruce Fights I believe is Bob Wall in "game of death" in the locker room the double and single hook kick it lands, low and it lands high. 

the object of the kick in JKD was to come from nowhere non telegraphed.   As in JKD the lead hand or lead leg usually attacks first to the opponents closest target.  Simplicity, and having no limitation on that technique.   

I hope this helps... Its the best I can describe..

IMAA

I hope this works Jeremy....
:asian:


----------



## sweeper (Feb 4, 2003)

I was taught to kick mostly low just because you are more vulnerable in a high kick, you have less power and it's easyer to deffend against..  And thai kicks usualy don't go up stairs untill they batter the legs a bit and slow their opponant down.


----------



## IMAA (Feb 4, 2003)

Well your correct in that statement.    Most of the time we are taught to make all our kicks "waist" down, lower level/body kicks, faster, more powerful, and less telegraphic in moves.

High kicking is a very dangerous thing if you dont have the proper training... most TKD people train high kicks and can beat the snot out of someone with thier feet...high or low.  

Not to go off track, but one time I was around 18 yrs old, stll fresh in TKD and I was attacked by these 2 guys.  and all I used to defend myself was kicks I never punched these guys not one time.. I defended myself well against two attackers using kicks, high and low...
so it can work, but it doesnt have the same effect on everyone.  I could of easily got whipped then but these guys were country boys with evedintly no idea how to fight....or if they did they just never encountered anyone who could kick well....

But in JKD we are taught mostly low area kicks as well,  Bruce says " legs attacks are to be used for leg targets,  hand attacks are to be used for body and head"   However I feel if your confident and good at high kicks, and know when to apply them go for it.....  I have sparred  JKD people and they have a hard time defending against a good kicker....  Its all in the person rather then the art....the art gives you tools to use, its on you how you use them....

IMAA


----------



## sweeper (Feb 4, 2003)

forgot to mention, my instructor told one of the students who also trains in TKD to throw some high kicks at us..  When you train all the time with people who don't kick above the waist you tend not to expect it..  it's amazing how a high snap kick will turn your head just enough so you can't see a 1,2 comming


----------



## IMAA (Feb 9, 2003)

it's amazing how a high snap kick will turn your head just enough so you can't see a 1,2 comming 

>>I can see your point....

But even in TKD/Karate the "roundhouse Kick" if executed correctly with speed, timing, and proper placement will surprise you and catch you off gaurd.....

Im not effective with my high kicks anymore as I used to be when I was younger,  as I got older my kicks got poorer.  Thier just not as swift, or Pretty as they used to be.  I tend to keep them for lower targeted areas now.  Less telegraph, and more power for me....

Great topic though I enjoyed it..


:karate:


----------



## sweeper (Feb 9, 2003)

I throw lead (right) inverted hook kicks to my brother's head all the time..  he's blind on that side  totaly pisses him off.


----------



## pinklady6000 (Aug 25, 2016)

I am good a hook kicking the groin, but ironically I am very bad at defending it myself. I am always getting kicked in the flue!


----------



## Dylan9d (Aug 25, 2016)

pinklady6000 said:


> I am good a hook kicking the groin, but ironically I am very bad at defending it myself. I am always getting kicked in the flue!



You learned that from a book?


----------

